# Mo Fiddlin’ Around



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Anyone ever try this? And why on Earth would you?🤣
I think my approach to this experiment had to do with working with a bag of elastic scraps and the idea that this could work better than clamping the tubes directly to the fork. I know from watching SimpleShot that I can clamp a looped tube set to the fork but that visual of seeing 4 tubes across the top of the forks pains me a little. You can see this site-line isn’t drastically different than clamping the tubes to the fork but the flats off the fork does clean up that view a little. Before you ask I haven’t shot these yet. I was hoping I could get one of youz to try it first!🤣


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Cool idea. And no, never tried it. Thinking you have opened up a whole new area (can of worms?) with hybrid (part band - part tube) psuedo-tapers.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey Mo. It will definitely work, just make sure the tube is centered when pulling back. Rubber on rubber doesn't center itself very good.


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

I use Pure Pharmaceutical grade talcum powder from the S&M shop to lube my bands and tubes.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*That looks like a latex tab Mo ... interesting original thinking. So if it works (and it likely will), what benefits, if any, do you get from the extra complication? And no, you first! *


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I dunno, but if the band breaks, you'll get a face full


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Moses..It sure looks like it will work to me. Of course the tubes are going to pull the tabs narrow so the only flat place will be right next to the sling. But I like it anyway, wish I'd have thought of it. Bet it works great. We'll call them Mo's galluses!!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

_*The question that hasn't been answered is - what's the point, other than 'look, I made things more complicated'. So far, no one has brought up a single benefit, but I can see a definite negative - increased opportunity for driveline failure. Leather or paracord tabs are lauded for reducing latex chafing at the fork tips (if it even occurs depending on fork tip shape) ... what if leather or cord also cause wear on latex? Assume nothing, prove it with comparative testing. *_


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Alfred E.M. said:


> _*The question that hasn't been answered is - what's the point, other than 'look, I made things more complicated'. So far, no one has brought up a single benefit, but I can see a definite negative - increased opportunity for driveline failure. Leather or paracord tabs are lauded for reducing latex chafing at the fork tips (if it even occurs depending on fork tip shape) ... what if leather or cord also cause wear on latex? Assume nothing, prove it with comparative testing. *_


Yup. I tested it back to the bench. The only upside became a downside. Looped tubes are just too easy to make. Two constrictor knots and a pair of scissors. Adding the flats just cancels it all out. Having a frame that can do it all means it may not be a frame that can do it all well. I know that the ScoutLT is programmed to be that type of frame, but not tubes unless I want to tie the looped set onto and through the bolt hole. I have and can wrap-n-tuck a looped set onto the frame if that was my last option. Clamping a looped tube set to the LT just seems to result too many stress points on the tubes. However I haven’t tested that setup to the point of failure. Tubes for tube frames and flats for flat frames may be how the SlingGods intended it to be?


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Yup. I tested it back to the bench. The only upside became a downside. Looped tubes are just too easy to make. Two constrictor knots and a pair of scissors. Adding the flats just cancels it all out. Having a frame that can do it all means it may not be a frame that can do it all well. I know that the ScoutLT is programmed to be that type of frame, but not tubes unless I want to tie the looped set onto and through the bolt hole. I have and can wrap-n-tuck a looped set onto the frame if that was my last option. Clamping a looped tube set to the LT just seems to result too many stress points on the tubes. However I haven’t tested that setup to the point of failure. Tubes for tube frames and flats for flat frames may be how the SlingGods intended it to be?


_*I agree with that statement. If I use plugs to convert one of my Chinese tube shooters to flats, it feels slightly off like driving on the wrong side of the road, even though it sorta works. Don't ever change, stay creative.*_


----------

